# Quietschende Hydraulikfelgenbremse



## Lateiner (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Trialbike hinten eine hydraulische Felgenbremse von Echo.
Die Bremse quietsch aber wie verückt wenn ich versuche nen Backwheelhop hinzukriegen.Aber wenn ich normal bremse is nix, des is echt schlimm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kann des an den Belägen liegen oder is nur irgend was auf die felge gekommen ?




Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sherco (1. Februar 2012)

Das gehört so. Solang die bremse nicht durchrutscht,muss man sich damit abfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (1. Februar 2012)

ach so weil ich muss den Hebel fast bis ganz hinter ziehen bis des Rad beim Backwheelhop ganz blockiert. kann man da irgendwas einstellen?


----------



## Sherco (1. Februar 2012)

Ist deine felge geflext, und hast du vernünftige beläge?


----------



## Lateiner (2. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß is die nicht angeflext weil ich hab des Bike gebraucht gekauf woran sieht man des und wieso macht man des?Was des für Beläge sind weiß ich leider auch nicht aber ich kann mal nachschaun was für welche sind.

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Sherco (2. Februar 2012)

die Felgenflanke ist rau, wenn sie geflext ist(man geht schließlich mit der flex drüber-> mehr bremspower) Bei den belägen ist wichtig, dass du nicht die standardbeläge von magura fährst.Diese sind meist schwarz, oder rot mit rillen. Diese sind gänzlich ungeeignet für den Trialgebrauch.


----------



## Lateiner (3. Februar 2012)

Die sind gelb 
Kann man bei solchen Bremsen den Weg vom Bremshebel irgendwie verkürzen bis des Rad blockiert?


----------



## erwinosius (3. Februar 2012)

normal gibt es ein Einstellrad an dem man den Druckpunkt verstellen kann bis er am gewollten Ort ist...Einfach mal dran drehen und er kommt weiter her oder geht weiter weg....


----------



## ingoingo (3. Februar 2012)

Oder Schellen lösen, Bremsen näher ran stellen. Anziehen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Lateiner (4. Februar 2012)

wie stellt man die näher hin? Weil ich bin mit denen ziehmlich unerfahren.


----------



## ingoingo (5. Februar 2012)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_hydraulic_rim_brake_setup/m3.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (5. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne kein Trialbike bei dem die bremsen nicht quietschen. Wenn Du es mal richtig schön laut magst, dann schmierst Du Bitumen auf die Felgen. Ausserdem bremst es dann auch anständig


----------



## Sherco (5. Februar 2012)

und klebt wie sau


----------



## ecols (5. Februar 2012)

und funktioniert schön gar nicht mehr wenns feucht wird!


----------



## trialsin (5. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne keinen der früher nicht einen Klumpen Bitumen in der Tasche hatte. Nichts hat besser gebremst....


----------



## Sherco (5. Februar 2012)

man brauch es nicht um gute Bremsleistung zu erreichen. Ich finde es ist überflüssig die Felge heute noch zu teeren.


----------



## Lateiner (5. Februar 2012)

Was genau is Bitumen und wo bekommt man des her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitumen

Das ist Bitumen. Und man bekommt es entweder im Baumarkt, beim Dachdecker auf der Baustelle, oder man popelt es aus der Straße. Da ist es schon schön abgelagert und hart. Am besten aus nem Radweg da ist es meist noch sauberer....

gruß
erwin


----------



## Lateiner (8. Februar 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> und funktioniert schön gar nicht mehr wenns feucht wird!


Stimmt des ? Kann man dann gar nicht mehr Bremsen oder nur schlechter?


----------



## erwinosius (8. Februar 2012)

ist dann eher wie seife......also eher gar nicht mehr.....


----------



## Lateiner (9. Februar 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> Das gehört so. Solang die bremse nicht durchrutscht,muss man sich damit abfinden.


Was ist wenn die Bremse durchrutscht?


----------



## ingoingo (9. Februar 2012)

dann Bremstse nicht.


 Man kann sich auch anstellen


----------



## Lateiner (9. Februar 2012)

Ne ich mein was man da machen kann!!!!


----------



## ingoingo (10. Februar 2012)

Flexen am anfang ohne bitumen, wenn flexung nachlässt ein wenig bitumen, nach bedarf erneut flexen


----------



## Lateiner (12. Februar 2012)

Hilf da auch wenn man die Beläge näher hinstellt?


----------



## erwinosius (12. Februar 2012)

nein....es hilft vor allem mal ein bisschen selber probieren.....Du lernst durch nichts besser als durch eigene Erfahrungen gruß
erwin


----------



## Lateiner (18. Februar 2012)

Was genau bringt ein Brakebooster?Weil mein Bike hat einen und des hier: http://http://files.myopera.com/badmadcyclist/blog/EchoControl.jpg hat keinen. Is der wichtig?

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (19. Februar 2012)

der Brakebooster ist nochmal ne Unterstützung und stabilisiert den Rahmen hinten. Er "flext" weniger...Das heißt die Stelle an der die Bremse sitzt wird weniger auseinandergedrückt....Kann man recht gut beobachten wenn man die Bremse zieht.....
Im Grudne erhöht er nochmal die Bremspower und gibt nen definierteren Druckpunkt, wird aber auch oft aus Gewichtsgründen weggelassen.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## Lateiner (19. Februar 2012)

Also der ist nicht dringend notwendig?


----------



## MatzeD (19. Februar 2012)

Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen, da die Bremskraft durch ihn deutlich gesteigert wird.. So bei mir zumindest mal. Und was soll die ganze Gewicht sparerei eigentlich ? Find ich totalen Blödsinn in ein TPA Rädchen Löcher rein zu bohren ?! Gibt auch Profis die mit 9 kg Bikes rollen und genau so gut damit zurecht kommen !


----------



## Lateiner (19. Februar 2012)

Was sind TPA Rädchen? Hast aber rech des Leichtbau zeug ist echt übertrieben.Son paar Carbonsachen oder gelochte Felgen sehen halt cool aus aber man braucht des net.Wenn die alten Sachen an meinem Bike kaputt sind dann kann ich ma schauen nach leichten Sachen aber ich würde des mir net kaufen wenn ichs nicht brauche.


----------



## trialsin (19. Februar 2012)

Ich würde Dir auch unbedingt einen Brakebooster für die Maguras empfehlen. Mir ist durch dir Bremsen schonmal ein Rahmen zerbrochen. Ohne Booster kannst Du sehen wie der Rahmen sich bei jedem ziehen auseinander drückt.


----------



## Sherco (19. Februar 2012)

ungeflext wirst du aber auch nicht mit brakebooster auf den grünen zweig kommen.
Ich hab dir mal was rausgesucht zum flexen: 
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_rim_grinding/m2.html

Dazu dann natürlich härtere beläge. Coustellier oder gelbe heatsink beläge kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Lateiner (19. Februar 2012)

Lässt des geflexte irgend wann nach? Ich habe heute die Bremsen mal näher hingestellt und jetzt funktioniert des scho besser
Des hat jetzt ma nix mit dem Thema zu tun:
Ich habe heute gemerkt das nach dem Fahren die Kette lockerer is wie vorher  Is des Normal oder heißt des dass ich nen richtigen Kettenspanner brauche?Und so nen Kettenstrebenschutz brauch ich dann auch ? Könnt ihr irgend einen Kettenspanner von der Seite http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/....html/XTCsid/ha1sfgkva355f4foiinubq3305egmibb
empfehlen ?


----------



## Sherco (19. Februar 2012)

Die Kette längt sich mit der zeit,allerdings kann es auch sein, dass dein Hinterrad verrutscht ist. Um das zu verhindern,benutzt man diese spanner. Empfehlen kann ich dir leider keinen,ich benutze selbst seit ewigkeiten integrierte spanner. 
Grad an nem neuen bike ist es aber wahrscheinlicher,dass die Kette sich nur lang zieht.einfach nachspannen.
Die Flexung hält nicht ewig. Von zeit zu zeit muss die erneuert werden.Bevor man aber die Felge "runtergeflext" hat, ist sie meist eh schon kaputt.


----------



## Lateiner (19. Februar 2012)

Was sind integrierte Spanner? Ich habe an jeder seite von der Nabe 2 Schrauben mit denen man glaub ich die Nabe nach hinten "ziehen" kann die sin aber auf der rechten Seite scon ziehmlich auf Anschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (20. Februar 2012)

Was für eine Übersetzung fährst du? Kannst du eventuell ein kettenglied rausnehmen?


----------



## Lateiner (20. Februar 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> es hilft vor allem mal ein bisschen selber probieren.....Du lernst durch nichts besser als durch eigene Erfahrungen


 Ich hab wohl zu viel probiert jetzt knackt Die Nabe im Freilauf auch noch


----------



## ecols (21. Februar 2012)

Du hast ne Freilaufnabe? Mach doch mal Bilder von der Problematik...


----------



## ingoingo (21. Februar 2012)

Bring das ding in einen Laden oder lass dir was von einem erfahrenen Schrauber zeigen. Das hier bringt doch nichts....


----------



## Lateiner (21. Februar 2012)

Hat sich schon wieder geklärt. Aber was is n jetzt ein integrierter Kettenspanner?


----------



## Sherco (21. Februar 2012)

Das sind Spanner,die in den Rahmen integriert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (21. Februar 2012)

so wie du beschrieben hast, hast du integrierte Spanner...Das sind die Schrauben die du in den Rahmen schraubst und dadurch die Kette spannst.....Such dir mal nen lokal aus deiner Nähe....es ist erheblich leichter das ganze direkt am Rad zu erklären.......
gruß
erwin


----------



## Lateiner (22. Februar 2012)

mach ich mal was sind des dann für Scheiben die der Typ in dem Video:http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_snail_cam_setup/m5.html verstellt und die kette sich dann spannt?
Jetzt nochma ne frage zur Bremse:
Wo und mit was befüllt man die neu Öl oder Bremsflüssigkeit?
Schaut euch ma des Video an:http://www.isnichwahr.de/r82899371-frauenfahrrad-stunts.html 
is nich schlecht oder?


----------



## Sherco (23. Februar 2012)

es steht doch sogar dabei, und in dem video wird es noch erklärt. Ganz so muss man sich dann doch nicht anstellen.

Edit: Magura Felgenbremsen werden mit Mineralöl befüllt. Einfach googlen hätte dir aber auch sofort eine Videoanleitung ausgespuckt.


----------



## tha_joe (23. Februar 2012)

Gott, ihr habt echt eine Esels-Geduld...


----------



## Lateiner (23. Februar 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> mach ich mal was sind des dann für Scheiben die der Typ in dem Video:http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_snail_cam_setup/m5.html verstellt und die kette sich dann spannt?


Nein, ich meine wie des Funktioniert dass sich die Kette dann spannt.
Und außerdem so gut is mein English jetzt auch wieder nicht und ich verstehe den Typen eh voll schlecht !!!


----------



## Sherco (23. Februar 2012)

Das gleiche system wie bei dir,die nabe wird nach hinten gedrückt.


----------



## Frimmi (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hänge mich einfach mal mit auf diesen Thread weil ich keinen neuen eröffnen möchte.

Habe hinten ebenfalls eine Echo hydr. Felgenbremse.
Mit dem Stellrädchen am Hebel so eingestellt, dass nix schleift.
Dann muss ich aber auch so weit ziehen, dass es eigentlich nicht sein kann (quetsche mir fast selbst die finger) fühlt sich von der Bremswirkung auch nicht gut an. (Meine Hope scheibe vorne ist dagegen bombe).

Wenn ich näher dran stelle (ca. 2mm abstand) bremsweg deutlich besser und schleift das Rad (felge ist geflext) sporadisch. Wenn ich das alles so lese habe ich Sorge, dass ich eine acht drin habe  (keine stunts gemacht bis dato die das verursacht haben könnten, hatte das Bike von Anfang an).
Kann man die auch noch an sich einstellen, oder sollte ich evtl. lieber zum Fachmarkt? Mich wundert, dass die schon geschliffen hat, so wie ich das Bike von Trialmarkt.de geliefert bekommen habe 

Danke für die geduldigen Antworten.


----------



## Sherco (26. Februar 2012)

Das siehst du doch wohl wenn du eine Acht drin hast. 
Darüber hinaus solltest du mal die Speichen nachziehen,sonst zieht sich das Rad sehr leicht nach links oder rechts und schleift an der Bremse


----------



## Lateiner (26. Februar 2012)

Is des normal wenn man an einem Tag wo alles nass ist fährt dass die hintere Bremst so gut wie gar nicht bremst und die vordere Mechanik Disk teilweise rutscht ?Die Felge is nicht mit Bitumen vollgeschmiert oder geflext.


----------



## Sherco (26. Februar 2012)

Ich sag nur nochmal: Felge flexen. Die Rillen in den Flanken haben dann zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass das Wasser dort abfließen kann. Ansonsten ist das normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (26. Februar 2012)

So wie deine Reifen auf nassen Untergrund schlechteren Grip haben so gehen die bremsen auch schlechter wenn die Felge oder Scheibe nass ist aber wenn man die Flext gehen die Bremsen gleich um einiges besser.


----------



## Lateiner (27. Februar 2012)

Wie tut ihr des Bike eigentlich Reinigen reich einfach ma mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen und mit nem lapen nachreiben oder gibts da irgendwelche "Regeln"?


----------



## Frimmi (27. Februar 2012)

Frimmi schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich einfach mal mit auf diesen Thread weil ich keinen neuen eröffnen möchte.
> 
> Habe hinten ebenfalls eine Echo hydr. Felgenbremse.
> Mit dem Stellrädchen am Hebel so eingestellt, dass nix schleift.
> ...


War beim Trialmarkt. 
Bremse einstellen lassen, nun ist alles top.
Sehr nett, sehr freundlich gewesen.


----------



## RalphD. (27. Februar 2012)

@Lateiner

Grüß Dich!

Hier 'ne tolle Anleitung wie man beim Moped/Radl putzen alles richtig macht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8GoT_B2JOY"]Bennetts Babes Bikini Bike Wash with Lucy Pinder in HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

...die Idee mit dem Gartenschlauch ist gar nicht so verkehrt...

lol!


----------



## Lateiner (29. Februar 2012)

Ok soll man da irgend welche Speziellen Reiniger nehmen oder reicht weng spühl mittel oder so?


----------



## Sherco (29. Februar 2012)

ich wasche meins mit spüli und einem schwamm. Hatte damit keine probleme bisher


----------



## Lateiner (3. März 2012)

Ich bin heut des erste mal seit sonntag wieder gefahren und die vordere Bremse geht wieder und die hintere funktioniert genauso wie am Sonntag wo sie nass war sie is aber trocken und vorher hat se gut funktioniert was jetzt?


----------



## Sherco (3. März 2012)

oh man.Ein bisschen den Kopf benutzen. Es wird sich wohl noch Dreck auf Belägen und Felge befinden. -> Sauber machen


----------



## Lateiner (3. März 2012)

Hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (4. März 2012)

Zieht die bremse vielleicht luft? wird der druckpunkt schwammig? Ist auf den belägen ein Dreckfilm zu sehen? ein paar infos wären sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Lateiner (4. März 2012)

Woran merkt man ob sie Luft zieht und wo wird die Bremse neu befüllt?


----------



## florianwagner (4. März 2012)

an der luftzugeinrichtung und an der befüllungsanlage!


----------



## Lateiner (4. März 2012)

Bremse geht wieder sogar besser wie vorher einfach mit ganz viel Bremsenreiniger sauber machen und neu einstellen


----------



## ingoingo (4. März 2012)

Ich habe mit Bremsenreiniger nie gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ich reinige die Bremse nur mit Reiniger auf Seifenbasis, spüle immer gut ab und bremse anschließend 2X trocken. Mit wasser über Bremse.


----------



## Lateiner (4. März 2012)

Ich habs mit bremsenreiniger vom Motrad von meinem Dad gemacht funkioniert super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (7. März 2012)

Is des normal das die bremse am anfang vom Backwheelhop n stück rutscht ?


----------



## ingoingo (7. März 2012)

nein ergo flexen/Bitumen, oder weniger Belastung beim Backwheelhop


----------



## Sherco (8. März 2012)

Wie oft magst du denn noch fragen, ob es normal ist, dass deine Bremse ******* ist.
Die antwort bleibt die selbe.


----------



## Lateiner (11. April 2012)

Neues Problem: Die Scheibe am vorderrad quietscht aba immer  auch beim fahren und des nich son quietschen wie hinten sondern irgendwie anders woran kann des liegen?


----------



## ingoingo (11. April 2012)

Ich will dir nun nochmal ne Hilfestellung geben. Aber als Tipp. Denk doch mal ein wenig Nach. Wenn es quitscht reibt es irgendwo.
Warum reibt es jetzt wenn vorher alles i.O war?
Nun da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.  Am wahrscheinlichsten ist es dass dein Vorderrad verutscht ist. 
Löse die Achsschrauben und bau es nochmal verzugsfrei ein. 
Sollte dass immer noch nicht geholfen haben. Musst du die Bremskolben zentrieren bzw. Den Bremssattel neu ausrichten. (Bei IS200 nicht so ganz einfach).
Jetzt frag aber bitte nicht wie das oben angesprochene geht. Das steht hier schon 100fach im Forum 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Lateiner (11. April 2012)

ok danke


----------



## RalphD. (12. April 2012)

...da fällt mir grad noch ein, dass es auch Typen gibt die "brakeless" Trial fahren!
Das wäre doch eine gute Alternative für dich, dann gibts nicht so viel zum Putzen und Sauber machen und Einstellen - jetzt bleibt nur noch der Rest an Teilen am Radl...
da gäbe es noch die Einrad Trial-Fraktion, praktisch nur noch ein halbes Radl mit noch weniger dran!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. April 2012)

RalphD. schrieb:


> Typen die "breakless" Trial fahren!



Computer sagt: "Nein!"


----------



## Lateiner (14. April 2012)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅlwie lange fÃ¤hrst du schon?


----------



## family-biker (14. April 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> @Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅlwie lange fÃ¤hrst du schon?


Google mal Martin Direske,ehrlich jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (14. April 2012)

Deswegen frage ich auch


----------



## Lateiner (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo hab zwei fragen :
1.Was muss man beachten um die felge anzuflexen?das video von tarty kenn ich schon aber der ton funktioniert bei mir nicht.
2.an meiner bremse geht der kolben nicht nach vorne (also er bremst nicht) und zuruck geht er auch nicht zumindest wenn man am hebel zieht.kann sein das da luft in der leitung is?wie macht man die raus?


----------



## Lateiner (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab jetz die felge angeflext und die bremse is jetz richtig gut .
aber da ich nen leichten achter habe schleift die.bremse teilweise leicht das stoert auch nicht aber
manchmal schleift.die auf einmal so extrem das sie quietscht und das.rad sich richtig schlecht dreht
und is des normal das wenn man normal bremsen will dass des.dann wie verrueckt quietscht?


----------



## ingoingo (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, und zum Achter. Das ist deine Aufgabe: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...te-so-zentrieren-sie-ihr-laufrad.356473.2.htm


----------



## ingoingo (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_brake_bleeding/m23.html


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juni 2012)

Muss man dafÃ¼r das kit von magura verwenden oder gibts das auch gÃ¼nstiger weik 30â¬ sind doch.etwas viel fÃ¼r etwas das man nicht oft macht und meine bremse is eh nicht von magura sondern vin irgend einer anderen firma steht aba nich drauf nur der hebel is von echo
gruÃ lateiner


----------



## Sherco (13. Juni 2012)

wenn du Einen echo Bremshebel hast, sind entweder Echo oder Magura Kolben verbaut. Es gibt da keine "anderen" Marken. Die Bremse musst du immer mal wieder entlüften, da kommst du einfach nicht drumherum.


----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2012)

Spritze, Schlauch, einschraubadapter

kosten ein paar euro!


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juni 2012)

Muss man da die flüssigkeit von magura nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2012)

Du kannst auch Bananensaft einfüllen. Das schreibt dir keiner vor.

es gehen auch andere Medien wie Wasser, WD40, Scheibenklar etc. 
Das machen jedoch Leute die wissen was sie tun. Bleib also beim Royal Blood.
Lies mal ein wenig im Forum, da steht einiges....


----------



## NilsTrialer (16. Juni 2012)

Kannst auch 2-Takt Öl nehmen


----------



## Lateiner (9. Juli 2012)

Was kostet des ungefähr die bremsen ma richtig einstellen zu lassen mit entlüften und so?


----------



## ecols (16. Juli 2012)

ne Stunde.


----------



## Lateiner (16. Juli 2012)

Habs jetz ma machen lassen funktioniert perfekt


----------



## Lateiner (28. August 2012)

Ich muss demnächst meine felge neu flexen aber. ich weis nicht wie oft die schon geflext wurde und wollte wissen die felgenflanke minimal sein sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (28. August 2012)

wenn sie bricht dann bricht sie...


----------



## Lateiner (28. August 2012)

Ok weil des flexen macht mein vater weil er nicht will dass ich mit der flex arbeite und er war skeptisch ob er des dann nochmal machen soll aber der wird des schon verstehen


----------



## ingoingo (28. August 2012)

wenn du es nie machst lernst du es nie. Oh wie würde ich es bereuen hätte ich früher nie unter Aufsicht etwas machen dürfen. Da wäre ich heute technisch gesehen ein Büromensch....


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. August 2012)

Stimmt, dann könnte ich auch nicht schrauben... Ich meine du bist ja maximal 10, da würde ich dir auch keine Flex in die Hand drücken, aber schau in jedem Fall zu und lern etwas!


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2012)

Ne ich bin 14 aber mein vater mag des irgendwie nicht. aba sonst schraube icg auch alles auchh bei ihhm am motorrad uund auto ich schau einfach ma ob sich mit ihm reden lÃ¤sst 
ps:da ich auf nem gymnasium bin ist mein dad der meinung dass ich nicht ârichtigâ arbeiten kÃ¶nnte was eigentlich nicht stimmt immer diese virurteile


----------



## Sherco (29. August 2012)

du bist definitiv nicht auf einem gymnasium.


----------



## trialkoxxer (29. August 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> du bist definitiv nicht auf einem gymnasium.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2012)

Doch bin ich bin aber nicht wirklich gut 
wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. August 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> du bist definitiv nicht auf einem gymnasium.


----------



## trialelmi (29. August 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Doch bin ich bin aber nicht wirklich gut
> wie kommst du darauf?


Das bezieht sich sicher auf deine vielen Rechtschreibfehler... und nicht deine sonstigen Kenntnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. August 2012)

Vielleicht könnten wir zu etwas mehr Sachlichkeit zurückfinden, der Lateiner tippt bestimmt auf einem schlechten mobilen Endgerät.

Ohne zu wissen welche Felge du fährst und wie oft diese schon geflext wurde können wir natürlich auch nichts ferndiagnostizieren. Also Materialstarke Felgen, wie die Alex DX 32 kann man mindestens 5 mal flexen, wahrscheinlich häufiger. Einfach probieren und hoffen. Ich finde es übrigens vernünftig dich mit 14 nicht allein an die Flex zu lassen.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2012)

Das mit den Rechtschreibfehlern liegt echt an meinem Handy werde mich in Zukunft mehr anstrengen.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Felge.
Wie oft sie geflext wurde weiß ich nicht weil ich das Rad gebraucht gekauft habe und sie da schon geflext war.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nach einer längeren Trialpause nun begonne wieder zu üben aba meine Bremse rutscht immernoch durch.Obwohl die Felge ganz frisch geflext ist wie in dem Video von Tartybikes beschrieben.Kanns sein dass es einfach an den Belägen liegt, weil da nur so "normale" Magurabeläge drauf sind ?!Ich glaube aber nicht dass da neue Trialbeläge so viel ausmachen.
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Sherco (1. Dezember 2012)

Doch....... Was meinst du denn, warum es extra trialbeläge gibt? Hast du schonmal n Trekkingbike mit angeflexter felge gesehen? Die standard magura Beläge sind in keinem Fall dafür gedacht.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja bei mir

Ok gibts da welche die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Sherco (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich selber fahre die gelben Heatsink von Trialmarkt.de. Ist bisher der beste belag, den ich gefahren bin.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Dezember 2012)

Beläge zur passenden Felge und Fahrstil ist eine eigene Welt. 
Was wiegst Du?
Fahrstil (sauber? Anfänger?)
Felge?
Rad Größe?
Brakebooster?


----------



## Lateiner (1. Dezember 2012)

Also:
Ich bin Anfänger
Die Felge gibts bald ne neue Echo oder so (Muss noch ne Farbe finden)
Aber im Trialmarkt gibts momentan keine schönen 
Brakebooster habe ich einen von zhi glaube ich


----------



## erwinosius (2. Dezember 2012)

hatte die blauen Heatsinks....die waren sehr klebrig. Im Winter kein Problem aber im Sommer oft hängen geblieben. 
Seitdem Coustpads...bin sehr begeister, bei ordentlich gefleyter Felge auch bei Nässe noch einigermaßen Bremsleistung.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die gelben Heath Sinks drauf und hab festgestellt so gut hat die Bremse noch nie gebremst.Ich habe im Trialmarkt gelesen dass die Echo Bremsen Halteschellen ohne Kunststoffring brauchen,kann ich dann einfach die Ringe weglassen wenn ich jetzt die Bremse ohne die Ringe fahren will oder muss ich andere Halteschellen kaufen?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## family-biker (27. Dezember 2012)

letzteres


----------



## Sherco (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die alten Schellen passen leider nicht.


----------



## Lateiner (27. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann gibts die zum Geburtstag Oder kann man die Bremsen trotzdem mit den Ringen fahren?


----------



## Sherco (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube die Kolben gehen nicht mit den Ringen einzubauen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Du kannst es ja mal probieren bevor du neue kaufst.


----------



## Lateiner (27. Dezember 2012)

Die sind mit Ringe eingebaut funktioniert eigentlich auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

